# Trollin' motor



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Anybody here know anything about trolling motors? I got some questions if the answer is yes.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

*i*

kno a lil bit bout dem buggers


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> Anybody here know anything about trolling motors? I got some questions if the answer is yes.


I know enough to suggest staying away from the plastic shaft Minn Kotas......And enough to buy nothing but a stainless shaft Motor Guide of at least 24v/67lb thrust....And that's for my 14'/48" Aluminum john boat....Bigger is definitely better where trolling motors are concerned...And outboards, too for that matter, since I'm running a three cyl Tohatsu 50hp....   

What can I say, I over do everything.......

Bottom line,

Minn Kota bad......Motor Guide good.....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Well too late on the Minn Kota part  ANd I already founf out the hard way on the outboard. I am a little under powered on that. I had a 60 Tahatsu on my 19' carolina then went to a 60 4 stroke merc, should have gone way up on that but live and learn. I got the 12v Minn kota 55lb thrust think that will do alright. My problem is that when I have it stowed on the deck the shaft is about 8" up off the deck and I need to have some sort of mount or brace to help take the bounce and pressure off the bow mount when trailering it. Any ideas? I have it hooked up to a quick release plate and a plug so right no it is real easy to just slide right off and put in my truck then just out in on the boat when I get there to the ramp, until I figure somehting out. Do they sell brakets like these online or will I be forced to make my own?
Let me know if this makes sense if not I will take a pic. I have an idea of what I am going to make to solve the issue. Just wondering if they sell anything already. Bass pro, says they don't carry it.

Also, I researched those metal shafts and they seemed like they would be bad to me railroad. I dont think you can bend or even put a ding in that composit shaft on that Minn Kota.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

ram mount makes one, order it from cabela's. 

or my pal made one for his boat out of hardware store items, using an air hose cuick connector and various pipe fittings. that may not go so good on a saltwater boat though. the ram mount is all plastic so no corrosion. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Railroader said:


> I know enough to suggest staying away from the plastic shaft Minn Kotas......And enough to buy nothing but a stainless shaft Motor Guide of at least 24v/67lb thrust....And that's for my 14'/48" Aluminum john boat....Bigger is definitely better where trolling motors are concerned...And outboards, too for that matter, since I'm running a three cyl Tohatsu 50hp....
> 
> Minn Kota bad......Motor Guide good.....


50hp on a 14' jon??   Jeeze... 

Have both Minn Kota and Motor Guide motors. Both do their job, but I agree, the Motor Guide is trougher.

50hp on a 14' jon... man...  
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> 50hp on a 14' jon??   Jeeze...
> 
> Have both Minn Kota and Motor Guide motors. Both do their job, but I agree, the Motor Guide is trougher.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a 50 on a 14' aluminum john, tilt trim, steering console, Hydrofoil.......And a 24v 67lb electric....but that is a special boat, put together specifically to Bass fish the Altamaha River. That river is very fast, very stump, log, and rock infested, and I need to be able to run 25 or better river miles in a normal day.

With just me in the boat, it'll run 53 mph according to gps....and if I have 6" of water, I'll never slow down...it'll run anywhere a canoe will. Also it's still small enough for me and a partner to man-handle over logs and such.

As far as the plastic shaft Minn Kotas, they do NOT hold up and WILL break under rough use...neither do the aluminum shaft Motor Guides, but the stainless ones are nuclear bomb proof....and well worth the money. If you are sure you will never hit anything, the plastic motors will work. 

Big Worm...
I've rigged a bunch of boats, but I can't visualize your mount, If you post a pic ot two, I can probably help you figger it out...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You must of reinforced the transom to handle that big a push. My BPS 14' is rated for 15hp and I don't think I'd put any more than that on it without some serious engineering and hole drillin'.

Yours sounds like a real hot rod.  
.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I will try and get some pics up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> You must of reinforced the transom to handle that big a push. My BPS 14' is rated for 15hp and I don't think I'd put any more than that on it without some serious engineering and hole drillin'.
> 
> Yours sounds like a real hot rod.
> .


I started with a heavy duty Fisher hull, rated for a 25, corner gussets, all metal transom, extra bracing, and hung the 50....That was 1997. This winter I'm finally gonna re-do the floor, bang out some dents, fix the bow where that big Motor Guide has tried to twist it in two and broken some welds, install a new depth finder, and maybe even re-paint...
The transom is in perfect shape, and doesn't show the least bit of damage.

If this rig sinks next time out, I won't complain a bit....It's taken every thing I've ever dished out, on an average of 2 trips a month, I guess....

Actually, mine's kinda tame for around here, I know a guy with the same hull, and a 70 Tohatsu...and another guy with a BPS Grizzly Hull 16' (I think...) with an old straight 6 Merc 115....That thing's insane fast.....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool!

Yeah those Grizzlys are beasts. Almost got one a few months ago, but decided for what I was going to use it for, I didn't need something that heavy. (Just lugging crab traps and playing with the local fish.) I got their standard 14' jon. Real happy with it so far. 

Had a tough one years ago (sounds similar to yours) and sold it to get a 15' semi-V Gamefisher. Wanted something that could handle some waves. Big mistake as it was unstable as h*ll. Many a time my butt was off the seat and on the floor just to keep from getting throwed off the thing.  

My butt is glad to be back in a good old jon again.  
.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with everyone bout Motor Guide motors, my steel shaft motor seems bulletproof, never had a problem with it. Seems like all those Yankees up north love Minn Kotas, I jus don't get it, the one I had was a piece of junk.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Come on now you all are killn' me, I have not even had mine in the water yet and you are making me feel bad about droppin the 830 on my setup.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Big Worm, I'm jus goin with my past experiences with Minn Kotas. In all fairness I'm sure they've improved them since I last owned one which was in the early 90's.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> Come on now you all are killn' me, I have not even had mine in the water yet and you are making me feel bad about droppin the 830 on my setup.


Big Worm. Sorry about hijacking your thread and chatting about jon boats.

I own both kinds of motors. The Minn Kota is always on my transom and I use it both in fresh and salt water. The Motor Guide usually only gets put on the front to add speed when fishing electric only reservoirs. 

I agree with everybody that the Motor Guide is tougher... but I still like my old Minn Kota. I use it for hours on end perching the docks and checking crab traps and such. Haven't killed it yet, and that ain't from a lack of trying.  

Can't help you with your mount problem. Both of mine are transom mount.
.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

No problemo Bubba. I am in the process of solvin my mount issue. I found the one on Cabelas. And I am making one like. I have it mounted on the bow of my Carolina Skiff. It is the saltwater model but I will have it in both salt and fresh. Chasin reds, flatties, blues, and nailn those big ol bucket mouths and wiska heads. I am from Salisbury MD and have done most of my fishn around OC and AI, as well as the Ches bay. I am getting adjusted to this fishn around here in Myrtle beach.


----------

